# what vits in 2ww



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi, 

ovulation was yesterday and today. i'll also post this is complimentary therapies. im using CBFM and would like to know whats vits i need to take now im post ovulation.

up to ovulation i was taking

2 co-q10
folic acid
vit d
vit b complex
vit b
vit c
royal jelly
bee propolis
selenium
alpha lipoic acid
zinc
iron
evening primrose oil
robittusson cough medicine 2 x spoons, 3 times a day

i know i have to knock off e.p.o and robittusons now, but not sure if i need to knock any more off

need to know which 1's i should be taking now

thanks for any replies

jade xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

As this posting has also been added to the complimentary therapies area, please feel free to follow this thread there: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=304041.0


----------

